# New Pics! And lots!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My little Roxy taking a nap. This girl can sleep like a log, I’ll tell you!
She’s such a sweetie. 




























My sister trying to wake her up. LOL



















Blue:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Khara:




























Khoda:




























Justice:



















Rythm:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Brianna:




























The babies:



















Come on sis, get up! 




























Quincy:










Now, this is just Quincy.
I was sitting by the creek with the pups who were attempting to chase birds, when all of a sudden Quincy runs up….










Runs across the creek…










Gallops a lap around the field…










And runs back… LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cat:










Khaper:














































Cotton:










Maiden:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay!! Such great pictures, thanks for sharing! 
hehe the foals are soooo adorable. I want themmmm!  Soo cute.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

:shock: GORGEOUS!!!!! Are all those horses yours???


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

All your horses are so adorable!! It must be so much fun having so many horses, though hard at times too. I love the foals! Too cute!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww every single one of them are adorable!!!
love the foals!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> :shock: GORGEOUS!!!!! Are all those horses yours???


Cotton belongs to my mom, and Khaper and Khara are both.
The rest are mine, but I'm still missing a few. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

mudypony said:


> All your horses are so adorable!! It must be so much fun having so many horses, though hard at times too. I love the foals! Too cute!


They are lots of work and lots of money... but well worth it. 
Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> aww every single one of them are adorable!!!
> love the foals!!!


Thanks!
They are such love bugs already.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

is it me or...you really like Arabians  I love Khaper, what a munchkin.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

There are some very nice horses there!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy crap that was long! You have wonderful horses. And some of those pictures were Sooo cute! I really love the one with the foal asleep! Cute!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> is it me or...you really like Arabians  I love Khaper, what a munchkin.


LOL
Well I sure I hope I really like them if I breed them. 
Khaper is a big sweetheart.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Holy crap that was long! You have wonderful horses. And some of those pictures were Sooo cute! I really love the one with the foal asleep! Cute!!!


Thank you! 
I love taking pics of the babies... they`re just too cute.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures Steff! Love the ones of Khara! I still can't believe that Roxy didn't wake up while I was shoving grass in her mouth..LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Great pictures Steff! Love the ones of Khara! I still can't believe that Roxy didn't wake up while I was shoving grass in her mouth..LOL


Well, what can we say... she sleeps like her auntie.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA that is really funny coming from you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, at least I'd wake up if there was a hurricane coming. 
You two are the heavy sleepers.


----------

